# First big catch!



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

Well, believe it or not, I love to fish. However, I didn't have the resources growing up to do so. Well, my boyfriend does!! haha! We went to my grandparents for Thanksgiving and I was the only one to catch a fish. Actually, this is the biggest fish that I have caught so far! I think I am excited about catching more big ones even though catching anything is fun to me!

That is me in the pic and my older bro is in the background. My boyfriend Matt is taking the picture!


Sorry folks, but I never want to catch a flounder!!


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

*HUMMMMM*

Nice catch!
1fisher77316


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

There is so many things wrong with that post...I think someone is trolling..."never want to catch a flounder'...holding a catfish?

She is very cute though.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice catfish! But since no one will ask I'll do it. 
Why don't you ever want to catch a flounder? Does that go for all salt water fish? Do you like to catch bass?
RT


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

haha! I am not hating on anyone who likes catching flounder...I want to catch all fish BUT flounder because (yes this is a girly answer) they are UGLY! I don't like how their eyes move to one side of their face...it creeps me out and makes me cringe!! They have a mouth that is on top of their head instead of in front of their face! That's all. I am sure that your would never want to catch an angler fish... that is how I feel about the flounder! )


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

*Angler Fish vs Flounder*



Mrs. Bleed~Fish said:


> haha! I am not hating on anyone who likes catching flounder...I want to catch all fish BUT flounder because (yes this is a girly answer) they are UGLY! I don't like how their eyes move to one side of their face...it creeps me out and makes me cringe!! They have a mouth that is on top of their head instead of in front of their face! That's all. I am sure that your would never want to catch an angler fish... that is how I feel about the flounder! )


That's Funny!! --- Hmmmm, let's see --- Angler Fish vs Flounder

I guess it would depend on how big the angler fish was!!!


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

hahahahahaha!!!!! I feel bad for the angler...he is deep down in deep depths of the ocean because he is scared no one will like him because of his looks... poor guy! Because I feel bad for him, I would rather catch an angler


----------



## JMGuerrero (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice Blue! I just ate some that I caught 2 weeks ago. Delicious! Where did you catch it and what bait?


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Mrs. Bleed~Fish said:


> Well, believe it or not, I love to fish. However, I didn't have the resources growing up to do so. Well, my boyfriend does!! haha! We went to my grandparents for Thanksgiving and I was the only one to catch a fish. Actually, this is the biggest fish that I have caught so far! I think I am excited about catching more big ones even though catching anything is fun to me!
> 
> That is me in the pic and my older bro is in the background. My boyfriend Matt is taking the picture!
> 
> ...


Nice Kitty, but don't knock the flatty gerl you have plenty of fishing years ahead of you and Flounder takes skill! Thanks fer sharin


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Way to go! That is a nice blue and I hope you catch many more!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice catch, when you sink your teeth into that fish, you will think about the rodeo he gave you on the end of the rod. Keep on catching...and for the record, I like catching Catfish better than flounder too.


----------



## Mrs. Bleed~Fish (Nov 22, 2009)

JMGuerrero- I caught it at my gramma's tank. I actually used stink bait! mmm! haha! 
Catchy- You may be right about the flounder thing! I just think it is ugly...who knows...I may get excited if I catch one..just not likely! 
Barnacle- Thanks!!


----------



## garybryan (Nov 23, 2009)

Nice cat. for me I like catching any fish, it's all about the fight. Don't have to like everything you catch but they are all fun.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

If you ever get the chance to go flounder gigging you may change your mind. Its is such a blast to see them on the bottom and as well as other aquatic species that you see. And great to eat I might add. Much better than that blue you caught. Congrats on the catch. Looks like more trips to grandpas house in the future.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

*Nice catch*

Thats a beauty, nice blue too.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't gar uglier than flounder? LOL


----------



## clownshoe (Jan 15, 2007)

nice kitty.
I wont argue the flounder topic, but at least she drinks the right beer.
:brew:


CS


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, Flounder are for gigging... LOL.... If I catch one on my fishin' pole it is usually by accident, LOL. I love them Flounders for eatin' though!


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Congrats ... nice catch.

You just haven't eaten the right flounder yet! 
From there ... you'll want to catch some.


----------

